# Popular Australian baby names



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

For those of you looking at possibly starting a family in Australia, check out this list of popular Australian baby names:-

Australian Top Names, Australian Top Baby Names for Boys and Girls


----------



## TCPtraining (May 23, 2013)

theres no way that list is right.....ive never heard of half those names.


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah, this list is incredibly weird!!!


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

Why is it that most of them have two consecutive "a"'s? Lol


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm thinking maybe when they say Australian they mean aboriginal names? I've never heard of any of those.


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

Aaden is the only one who I have met in person


----------



## TCPtraining (May 23, 2013)

jmcd16 said:


> Aaden is the only one who I have met in person


I've only met Aidens not Aadens


----------

